# Trying to find lye in Canada



## Keeperofmanya (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi. Are there any soapers from Canada on this forum? I have been trying to by lye at the stores and can't find any. My hardware store says it has been discontinued by the company. They do carry something in a gallon jug called free flowing lye crystals. The label has no other information of what might be in it or even if it is just 100% lye. Does anyone know what this stuff is? I am trying to find lye to make soap and can't find any. :Bawling:


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if they ship to Canada - but I buy it from Ace Hardware here in the states and they deliver pretty quickly. They have an 800 number - maybe you can call and ask? http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2845800&cp&kw=lye&origkw=lye&sr=1


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We found an unlikely source. A local Amish meat processor uses it for cleaning occasionaly. We can buy bags of it from them for less than a dollar a pound.


----------



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Home Hardware sells it. I just picked up a gallon of lye crystals last week. $20.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Keeper....
I"m in Sask, and yes, that is the lye I use. It's called lye crystals free flowing, in a gallon jug, made by "Home" (Home Hardware) out of Ontario. It does not state 100% lye. I have used it for years. The store staff assured me it was 100% lye (they have other lye products that weren't 100%). I have stocked up, since one never knows if it will be available in 5 yrs or not.
Gloria


----------



## Keeperofmanya (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks very much. That is what my Home Hardware has to but they didn't know if it was 100% lye or not. Now I will have to go buy some. I haven't made soap in years and I didn't even relize that Gillets Lye had disappeared. Again, thanks for the information.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

You are welcome... happy soaping!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Where are you in NS?
Clean and Bright in Enfield carries it I'm sure, if you are on that side you can pick up to avoid the hazard fees, I can't remember the web addy but do a search on C and B soap supplies/ enfield and I'm sure it will pop up. I buy it by the 50 lb bag so if you are near the Valley area pm me.


----------

